# Safety in living in johanesberg



## Akhil003 (Apr 27, 2018)

How safe is it to live in johanesberg?


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Depends on which area you are staying in. However, Johannesburg is generally unsafe and you will need to watch your surroundings even in the safe areas


----------



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

I live in Sandton - I find it pretty safe.
Some areas in Johannesburg are unsafe and you must avoid travelling to those places if you can.


----------



## jacob chacko (Mar 30, 2018)

terryZW said:


> Depends on which area you are staying in. However, Johannesburg is generally unsafe and you will need to watch your surroundings even in the safe areas


Calling Taxi from Johannesburg airport is safe?


----------



## Akhil003 (Apr 27, 2018)

mharish1219 said:


> I live in Sandton - I find it pretty safe.
> Some areas in Johannesburg are unsafe and you must avoid travelling to those places if you can.


Can you please tell me the rent for houses in good society where we can leave with family without any worries?


----------



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

Akhil003 said:


> Can you please tell me the rent for houses in good society where we can leave with family without any worries?


Rivonia, morning side, sunning hill, grayston drive - all these are safe places

1bhk should cost you anywhere between 7k to 10k ZAR depending on whether it is furnished or unfurnished.


----------



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

If you can afford look at Bryanston or Sandton, Paulshoff is cheaper....Kyalam is nice also, but for safety my preference would be Bryanston


----------

